# Mynydd Du Farm, Preseli Hills, Pembrokeshire.



## Pedrfardd (May 7, 2012)

Small ruined farm North of Rosebush in the Preseli Hills, Pembrokeshire. Looks like it was inhabited not that long ago, but a lonely and windy place to live I should think..




Mynydd du [email protected] by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Mynydd du black an white by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




041220111938 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




041220111935 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




041220111934 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




041220111933 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




041220111928 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




041220111941 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




041220111940 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr


----------



## borntobemild (May 9, 2012)

Thanks
Visit the area regularly, will keep a look out for this place.


----------

